# Vegan EMS boots



## Darteous (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm a vegan getting into EMS, are there any suggestions on suitable boots that meet both standards?


----------



## Summit (Jul 16, 2016)

Don't eat your boots and buy something synthetic?


----------



## Darteous (Jul 16, 2016)

Plant based dieters are all about what they eat. Vegans care about harm caused by anything they eat/use/purchase whatnot. And yes I'm looking for something synthetic. Most of the boots I've found are part leather. Was curious if anyone had any advice as vegan options are often not popular brands so I'm not sure if they'll be any good. And being as the vegan ones I'm finding are all like $200 I don't want to pick a pair that's not very goodand have to get another pair.


----------



## Summit (Jul 16, 2016)

You want a specialty design that doesn't use one of the most durable and common materials for ideological reasons, so yea $200 might be right... or just get a pair of synthetic waterproof trail runners. I never felt like I needed boots on the ambo anyway.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2016)

$200 for a good pair of boots isn't out of line.


----------



## Darteous (Jul 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> $200 for a good pair of boots isn't out of line.


I understand it's a reasonable price, but at that price I don't want to have to replace them very soon.


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 16, 2016)

While I don't know of anything helpful for your search, we do have a guy at my service who has two bumper stickers on his car that say "only *******s eat meat" however, he wears all leather boots. He is also the biggest hypocrite I know. If you're that hardcore into it I think you will find a tough time finding a boot that doesn't encompass some sort of leather into the boot. I also agree that you could likely get away with a trail running type shoe....


----------



## nightmoves123 (Jul 16, 2016)

If theyre $200 you wouldnt be replacing them anytime soon, for example my snakeskin boots I wear to work have lasted for ages. My bear hide serves as a great warmer upper for the winter months too!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jul 16, 2016)

Good luck in your search. 
If you intend to be part of EMS, please be aware that most people will not share your ideology. If you want to be happy doing this, make sure that you don't attempt to impose your values on those you work with... It will not bode well for you. This means that you will be working with leather-wearing, meat-eating people and you will have to deal with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 17, 2016)

I bought a $100 pair of under armours and they have lasted for a year and a half so far and are still going strong (I wear them about 6 days a week right now, so they get used A LOT). A $200 pair should last you a while. My boots might actually be fully synthetic, so check that brand out and see what they have.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 20, 2016)

StCEMT said:


> I bought a $100 pair of under armours and they have lasted for a year and a half so far and are still going strong (I wear them about 6 days a week right now, so they get used A LOT). A $200 pair should last you a while. My boots might actually be fully synthetic, so check that brand out and see what they have.




I agree that Underarmour is probably your best bet.  All of their products seems to be synthetic (though less durable than the competition).


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 20, 2016)

Underoath87 said:


> I agree that Underarmour is probably your best bet.  All of their products seems to be synthetic (though less durable than the competition).


I don't know about all their boots, but mine have held up to a year and a half of heavy use.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 23, 2016)

Do vegan boots come with real imitation leather sent? Asking for a friend.


----------



## res1551cue (Jul 30, 2016)

You can always use the resources on this site. http://www.vrg.org/nutshell/leather.php#work

Problem is with synthetic and dealing with blood and other fluids you may need to replace them more often than leather as leather is one of the most durable materials out there that can protect you as a BSI. Also they are much easier to clean. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cityhalltoken76 (Jan 2, 2017)

I signed up with EMT Life for the sole purpose of responding to this post.

I am firefighter/EMT basic, female and a vegan.

I just wanted to extend my support to you. I hope the jerks on this page with unhelpful sarcasm and meat/fur comments get "quiet" shifts for weeks. I also am upset at those in leadership positions that instead answering your question simply hypocritally stated not to impose your beliefs on others even though they took the time to write a comment imposing their beliefs; as well ignoring all the other commenters basically ridiculing you for your beliefs.

Incredible. The ignorance and hypocrisy is astounding.

I also want to mention that many are topically allergic to leather so there is a demand for non leather boots. A quick search for "non leather ems boot" combat boots and hiking boots come up. My problem is finding female style combat boots, non leather.

I found this post because I am also looking for mid calf style ems boots, cruelty free.

I hope for the both of us we get an actual answer. Stay strong.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Summit (Jan 2, 2017)

lana leguia said:


> I am firefighter/EMT basic, female and a vegan.
> 
> jerks... unhelpful sarcasm... meat/fur comments...  "quiet" shifts for weeks.... I also am upset... hypocritally... impose your beliefs on others...  imposing their beliefs... ignoring... ridiculing... Incredible.... The ignorance and hypocrisy is astounding



So how is that judgmental reactionary thin skin victim persona working out for you in the fire service? Winning friends and influencing people?



> I also want to mention that many are topically allergic to leather


To leather itself? No.
However there are RARE dermatitis rxns to some of the treating agents in leather.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 2, 2017)

My wife and I are both meat eaters, and are convinced our 6 year old is some sort of vegetarian. She loves her fruits and veggies, and winces in disgust over most types of meats and poultry over her beloved ruffage.

I may not be able to tell you the types different of vegetarianism, but I do know regardless, her meat-eating parents love her to death.

Regarding the original topic, I never realized this was such a thing. I will say, it hardly seems like something to get so bent out of shape about, particularly if it's the sole reason you joined the forum. 

You must work at one very open-minded fire station. Most in-house fire culture that I have seen or been around is to say the least, primitive?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2017)

My boots are vegan...they don't eat anything at all....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 2, 2017)

lana leguia said:


> I just wanted to extend my support to you. I hope the jerks on this page with unhelpful sarcasm and meat/fur comments get "quiet" shifts for weeks. I also am upset at those in leadership positions that instead answering your question simply hypocritally stated not to impose your beliefs on others even though they took the time to write a comment imposing their beliefs; as well ignoring all the other commenters basically ridiculing you for your beliefs.
> 
> Incredible. The ignorance and hypocrisy is astounding.
> .



So do you refuse to take gel cap medications? Or transport a patient on a Heparin drip? Just curious...


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 2, 2017)

lana leguia said:


> I signed up with EMT Life for the sole purpose of responding to this post.
> 
> Blah, annoying complaints about other posts, blah blah



While DEmedic's posts might be a little unwelcoming, the reality is you will be hard pressed to find them.  however, you can try this link http://bfy.tw/9FFY

Check out the second choice, I have never used them, but they might suit your needs.

I do know of many people that just wear black sneakers on the ambulance, but I prefer my steel toe zipper boots for the protection and waterproofness.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 2, 2017)

Maybe it was a little hard, but I did respond appropriately in the beginning of this thread.

OP- I want vegan boots. I don't want to pay $200 for them.

Me: $200 isn't unreasonable for EMS boots.

OP: blah blah blah

Question was asked and answered. 

Me: vegan chicken nuggets post.

So shoot me.


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 3, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 3354



Sure everyone is walking on eggshells in that station....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2017)

CANMAN said:


> Sure everyone is walking on eggshells in that station....


 
Walking on eggshells? That would be cruel. I believe there is a synthetic product that is cruelty free to simulate eggshells for uncomfortable situations.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 3, 2017)

to be completely honest DE shouldn't even be saying his post was hard. Welcome to the real world... people are *******s, as a movie would say "...The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place and I don't care how tough you are it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it...". You want to make a choice go for it, but don't call us jerks. This isn't even "real life" this is the internet, get used to it. I had no idea vegan boots where a thing. I have a friend who's a vegan, do i make jokes yes, does she make them back at me, you bet. Do vegans have a habit of making it known they are a vegan, yes. Just like we all have habits, and things we want to boast about. I'd hope we can all be adults and learn how to simply ignore somebody. also a sense of humor would help every now and then.
Thats all .


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> as a movie would say "...The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place and I don't care how tough you are it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it...".


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Do vegans have a habit of making it known they are a vegan, yes.



I am a vegan crossfitter, did I mention that I'm a vegan? Did I also mention that I do crossfit?


----------



## cityhalltoken76 (Jan 3, 2017)

To answer all comments at once.

I don't announce to everyone I'm vegan. If they offer me food I won't eat or they notice I'm not eating chili or hamburgers and ask why not, I am honest about it. Usually out respect for me, 90% of them leave me alone. I will leave you alone if you leave me alone, kind of thing. Being vegan does not hinder my ability to my job or be a trustworthy partner. Same for those that are Jewish, gay, black ,Asian, Mormon, transgender, male, female, purple, green, missing teeth, ugly, overweight by 15 pounds or from Pluto.

I am not thin skinned. At all actually. I get snarky comments, etc all the time. For being a woman and for being vegan, hell sometimes I get it just for looking at a blank wall the wrong way. People suck. All I did was comment to the OP, extending peace and support. I'm not really sure where your hostility is coming from "Summit".

I do not take gel cap medication. All my vitamins and/or medication are tablet form usually. Occasional you can find non gelatin capsules, usually online. Will I administer gel cap medications or drips of any kind? Yes, because my personal beliefs cannot influence patient safety or care. My beliefs are not necessarily going to be shared by my patient. What a dumb question, no offense.

Again, here I am defending myself for no reason. Instead of answering the OP's question, you are asking really stupid questions and badgering someone who is literally doing no harm to anyone.

Here are some smiley faces so you all know I mean not to start a pointless thread war:


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 3, 2017)

lana leguia said:


> Here are some smiley faces so you all know I mean not to start a pointless thread war:


  But I wanted a pointless thread war...


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 3, 2017)

lana leguia said:


> Instead of answering the OP's question, you are asking really stupid questions and badgering someone who is literally doing no harm to anyone.


Did you not follow the story about the idiot clerk who refused to give marriage licences to gay people because it was against her personal beliefs?  in case you don't read the news: http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...eals-contempt-ruling-keeping-her-jail-n422751

I think it was a fair question.  There are doctors who won't perform abortions because it's against their beliefs.  you were the one who got all high and mighty about it, when others do it all the time (and some end up in jail because they insist of pushing their beliefs on others, despite the law telling them not to).

Stop being so defensive, and  maybe, just maybe, you won't catch hell from others for looking at a blank wall the wrong way


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> But I wanted a pointless thread war...


Did you really want to become the focus of my complete and undivided attention?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


> Did you really want to become the focus of my complete and undivided attention?



We thought we would get Chimpie instead of you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> We thought we would get Chimpie instead of you.


We were hoping we'd get Chimpie instead of you

Fixed it for you.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 3, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


> Did you really want to become the focus of my complete and undivided attention?


Have you counted how many times I have posted in this thread?


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


> We were hoping we'd get Chimpie instead of you
> 
> Fixed it for you.



Sentence structure and grammar for the win. I sure done good now.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 3, 2017)

lana leguia said:


> Same for those that are Jewish, gay, black ,Asian, Mormon, transgender, male, female, purple, green, missing teeth, ugly, overweight by 15 pounds or from Pluto.
> 
> I am not thin skinned. At all actually. I get snarky comments, etc all the time. For being a woman and for being vegan, hell sometimes I get it just for looking at a blank wall the wrong way. People suck. All I did was comment to the OP, extending peace and support. I'm not really sure where your hostility is coming from "Summit".


But by you saying "ugly" or "missing teeth" you are judging them, so WHY should they not judge you???
@Summit  has been nothing but respectful to me, and quite helpful i may add with some questions I have had. Granted it may have been that i actually* am not thin skinned, and laughed when people sent me a donut picture on dunkin donuts day(because im a LEO), i didn't get offensive and brackish.
Not to mention he gave a 100% valid response answering the OP's question fully and honestly "You want a specialty design that doesn't use one of the most durable and common materials for ideological reasons, so yea $200 might be right... or just get a pair of synthetic waterproof trail runners. I never felt like I needed boots on the ambo anyway."

Although the fact that you said you won't hinder patient care gives you a +1/ back to even in my book(not that it matters). Just a life tip free of charge: Don't let people bother you, once you can laugh at yourself the world will get a whole lot brighter.
thats all folks.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2017)

You _loved _the donut memes, and you know it!! But the best part was you signing off on your above post like Porky Pig*

*not a vegan knock.

Seriously though, I had no idea Converse made boot-like sneakers. It did cross my mind to buy a pair, and see how long it would take my manager to see that I am wearing a pair of Chuck Taylor "boots".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You _loved _the donut memes, and you know it!! But the best part was you signing off on your above post like Porky Pig*
> 
> *not a vegan knock....


Glad to see I'm not the only one that caught that.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok I guess that I'll contribute to the productivity of this thread. I have a list of things that you shouldn't cheap out on. Boots are one of those things, why buy a crappy, cheap pair of boots when you can easily spend most of your day standing? Back problems from improper and poorly made footwear is a thing. Is it completely irrational to spend $200 on something that'll make your life better in the long run? No, this is just my way of thinking. Spend the money on high quality boots cause in the long run it will save you money. But $200 boots every 10 years vs $50 boots every 6 months. You do the math. Plus you don't know expensive boots until you've bought a $450 pair of boots, yes I did spend that much on boots. Granted they're not for ambulance work, they're wildland boots and you can bet your last paycheck that I spent 24+ hours on my feet comfortably. 

Now finding vegan ems boots I have no idea. I honestly didn't know they're was such a thing. My whole post was on the merit that $200 isn't much money in the long run when those $200 pair of boots can last you years on end.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 3, 2017)

ffemt8978 said:


> Did you really want to become the focus of my complete and undivided attention?


I do!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I have a list of things that you shouldn't cheap out on.


A mattress, a car, boots/footwear, and last but not least, whoever you spend your life with.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2017)

I haven't seen the original OP post since DE's original reply, then the other random rant begins. Do we have the first troll of 2017?...

I think we've been had. Thinkin' sure is hard when you're a meatatarian. Good thing I like my veggies too, otherwise I may have not been able to put two and two together.

But again, to keep it on topic (though I sense this thread will not end that way) I wouldn't care if you wore vegan only boots because you're a vegan. I guess it's just a specialty item, but like CAL and others have eluded to, if you're gonna shell out some serious dough for them, they may not be quite up to par with many of the top of the line tactical fire/ EMS boots is all, so you may end up spending more money in the long run replacing them.

Bonus points if you can find steel-toed vegan-friendly boots. I can't not wear steel toes. Getting my tootsies mooshed?? That would be a travesty.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 3, 2017)

Had the gurney run over my boots on several occasions and working around firefighters who love to drop things.  Definitely need steel toe or composite toe boots,  don't even feel it when the gurney rolls over my boot.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

Or when you drop a H tank on your boots...


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jan 4, 2017)

I understand vegetarianism. I don't particularly care for the ideology and don't practice it, but I understand it.

The ultra radical form, veganism, however I just don't get. Namely the leather part. The cow was raised for meat, kept in terrible conditions, likely suffered one level or another of what could be called abuse, and was then slaughtered and eaten. I can see why someone might not want to take part in that; but the leather is a by product. We don't raise cows for leather, at least not average every day leather you would make boots out of. We're way ahead of leather demands trying to keep up with beef demands. In short, using leather that would otherwise be thrown out to my eyes isn't perpetuating the cruel treatment of animals, it's actually lending some value to the process. For sure, I'll never understand it; but as long as nobody tries to force it on me, I couldn't care less what somebody believes. 

In regards to the OP and follow up with the same question, I can't say for certain as I've never cared to look, but I'm sure somebody makes an all synthetic boot. It probably won't be cheap, nor will it last as long as leather, but those are the consequences of your choice. A google that took less time to execute that it has taken to describe has several options for you.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Darteous said:


> Plant based dieters are all about what they eat. Vegans care about harm caused by anything they eat/use/purchase whatnot. And yes I'm looking for something synthetic. Most of the boots I've found are part leather. Was curious if anyone had any advice as vegan options are often not popular brands so I'm not sure if they'll be any good. And being as the vegan ones I'm finding are all like $200 I don't want to pick a pair that's not very goodand have to get another pair.



I was a vegan for some time so I understand where you are coming from. That being said a good pair of leather boots that are well cared for will last ages and have far less impact on the environment than purchasing up to two pairs of synthetic boots a year for the duration of your career. Ultimately my mindset changed to "well it's already been sacrificed for this cause, it would be a shame for it to go to waste."


Also before you purchase look into your agencies requirements for footwear. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 26, 2017)

I can understand the want to be as environmentally conscious as you can be. 

I have to wonder, though, about the environmental impact by the acquisition of raw materials for a synthetic fabric, the manufacturing of that fabric, and the ultimate environmental impact of it's disposal after the end of it's useful life.  Compare that to the use of leather as a material and it's ability of rot and biodegrade after it's useful life has been exhausted.  All natural, animal based, materials for boots are in the carbon cycle, where anything petroleum based would be introducing new carbon into that cycle ultimately making our situation worse.  Unless there are some other carbon cycle neutral, non-animal based fabric that would make a good boot from, I think leather is going to be your best bet.  And I'm afraid that if there is another fabric, it won't be inexpensive by nature of what it is, and it's marketing to a much more niche market.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 29, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Or when you drop a H tank on your boots...



An H tank ain't nothing...try dropping an MT Tank on the toes!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 29, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> An H tank ain't nothing...try dropping an MT Tank on the toes!


Still nothing compared to an MB tank...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 29, 2017)

MB is childs play, try an Abram's Tank


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 29, 2017)

Giant81 said:


> MB is childs play, try an Abram's Tank


Doesn't the Abrams fall under the MBT catagory? Lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL... it appears you are correct... when you mentioned "MB Tank" I thought you were still talking about O2 tank sizes.

Don't mind me, a bit late to the party it seems.


----------

